# Taxco Guerrero to Zihuatanejo



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello All, 

Thank you all so much for your help and advise regarding family beach vacation spots in Guerrero and Oaxaca. Now, that we have narrowed down our choices to the Zihuatanejo area we are investigating travel options. We do not own a vehicle so we were "planning" on taking a first class bus on Estrella de Oro however, the round trip fair for our family would be around $6000 pesos. This is just way too much for our budget. We haven't investigated other means of transportation or other classes of busses. We ride the combis all over our area and beyond but for a trip of that distance we of course need something more than a combi. We were even thinking that renting a car might be cheaper or at least not any more expensive than the first class bus. Although, I don't know that there are car rental places in Taxco. Maybe even hire a private driver to take us there and pick us up? We would like information regarding other bus classes or other ideas of how to travel in Mexico. It just seems like we should be able to find transportation within the state of Guerrero at a cheaper level than $6000 pesos! Thanks so much!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You don't save much on second class buses, and the trip would be much, much longer with stops in every village along the way; maybe even bus changes.
Renting a car, large enough for a family, and keeping it for your stay, would probably be something to consider. One way rentals are rare. You'll have to compare costs and the convenience of having a car for your vacation, instead of having to use a taxi for places you can't reach on foot.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

With Estrella de Oro the fare is less than $400 each way and discounts for minors. According to my math your family has to be 7+ to equal $6000+. Change buses in Acapulco


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

I was figuring the round trip fare. We have a family of four. Didn't know about the discount for children. what about seniors? Our children are 13 & 14 and my husband is 64 so we might hit the discounts on both ends!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like a family of 4 can do it for $3200 ... less on economy class. Kids are too old for discounts .. and yes there are senior discounts with INAPAM cards


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

is that round trip? My husband figured it would be $3000 just to Acapulco.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

From their website

To Acapulco
27/09/2011 6:20 PRIMERA 01400 $199.00 
Aca to Zihua
24/09/2011 2:45 ECONOMICO 02243 $138.00 

= $337 for each adult

Sounds like $2600 both ways for 4


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

That sounds much better! I will show my husband those figures. I don't think we realized there was an "economy" class on the first class busses. In any case, this information is very encouragiing. Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It won't be the same bus, but an 'economy class' which will make more stops and may be an older bus without TV, AC, etc. So, check the equipment at a bus station, if you can, or ask specific questions before buying the ticket.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for the helpful information! How do we get a INAPAM card? I checked the requirements on-line but wasn't sure where to go for one. Would that be at our local immagration office? Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's Rolly's info on INAPAM
Discount Card

Of the 4 busses a day from Aca to Zihua ... the last three were economy. You may miss the early one


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You start with a visit to your local DIF office, where you can apply for a state DIF card first, then the INAPAM federal card. The latter may take some time; ours took some six months to get, after many visits. It seems DF limits the number of card blanks sent to each DIF office each month.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Probably a much better option at 6K than 2.6K pesos, but with 4 people I would at least price a rental car for a week. The where is usually at the airport but the how is really important. 1st, go online to US rental car companies as much cheaper than calling locally.
Once you have say a weekly rate, then insurance is key. I researched my credit cards to see which had the best coverage in Mexico, then called to verify any questions. Finally I printed out two copies so could leave one with rental company. Next step really critical as you need go inspect the car. Looking for dents, scratches and normal stuff a key but you need to go beyond that check the tires, including to verify existence of a spare. Also, I have found side & rear view mirror that were home glued on so take nothing for granted. 
With careful planning, I was usually able to get what we needed for well under $200US/week.
At worst case, it will give you an option.
You mentioned Zihua area. If staying in Zihua, really not necessary. If someplace like Barra de Potosi, may be more useful to have option of car.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

We have thought of a rental car but we would need to take a bus to Acapulco or Mexico city to get to an airport for a rental car and that would be really counter productive! We live in Taxco and as far as I know there isn't a rental agency anywhere close by. I might try looking in Iguala but i doubt it. We would actually prefer traveling by combi and taxi once we arrive but if we could simply hop in a rental car here in Taxco and drive to Zihua it would be a lot easier. 
In any case, my daughter and i have a question about the economy busses. Do they stop along the way at all for bathroom stops? Don't know if our sensative girly bladders could handle a four hour drive without a pit stop!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You are right! Closest rental car place that I could find was Cuernavaca.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Raquel'sCocina said:


> We have thought of a rental car but we would need to take a bus to Acapulco or Mexico city to get to an airport for a rental car and that would be really counter productive! We live in Taxco and as far as I know there isn't a rental agency anywhere close by. I might try looking in Iguala but i doubt it. We would actually prefer traveling by combi and taxi once we arrive but if we could simply hop in a rental car here in Taxco and drive to Zihua it would be a lot easier.
> In any case, my daughter and i have a question about the economy busses. Do they stop along the way at all for bathroom stops? Don't know if our sensative girly bladders could handle a four hour drive without a pit stop!


From Taxco to the coast, you'd have to pass through Chilpancingo. Surely Guerrero's state capital would have car rentals.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Raquel'sCocina said:


> In any case, my daughter and i have a question about the economy busses. Do they stop along the way at all for bathroom stops? Don't know if our sensative girly bladders could handle a four hour drive without a pit stop!


Second class buses do not have bathrooms. And some of the trips can be four hours without a stop long enough to use a bathroom. The first class and luxury buses all have bathrooms, and occasionally do stop long enough to use a station bathroom or buy food.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

No coffee or water on the morning we leave for sure!


----------

